# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  معماري ازاد جنوب بهتره يا مركز؟

## Melikameli

سلام

من امسال كنكور معماري ازاد قبول شدم و الان ترم اولمو توي تهران جنوب ميخونم. راستشو بخواين محيطش يكم تو ذوقم زد و اصلا اونطوري كه تصور ميكردم نبود. جاي دلگيريه. من شنيدم كه محيط مركز بزرگتر و بهتره و اينكه از نظر علمي تو يه سطحن. أيا أين صحت داره و به نظرتون ارزششو داره كه انتقالي بگيرم بيام مركز؟ و اينكه أيا دانشكده گرافيك بهش نزديكه؟ و اينكه معدلم براي انتقالي بايد بالاي چقدر باشه؟ 


لطفا منو راهنمايي كنيد

----------

